# Do you have/ use a stroller?



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

My first is due toward the end of September, and I'm wondering if I should get a lightweight stroller that the carseat will snap into, such as a Graco Metrolite. My plan is to initially get a sling and maybe a wrap (someone already gave us a Baby Bjorn which I figure my husband might end up preferring) and to carry the baby as much as possible.

A friend who didn't carry her baby that much tells me that there will be times when the baby is asleep in his car seat, and I'll not want to disturb him by switching to a carrier. Since this is my first, I also just don't know whether there may be times that I don't want to carry and that the stroller would prove useful. I hope to go on lots of neighborhood walks - on the other hand, it might be easier to carry the baby on the walks, leaving my hands free for the dog. There are grandparents to consider as well, I suppose. They are older and might not be comfortable carrying the baby on outings. This isn't an everyday concern as they don't live where we do.

Anyway, I was wondering whether many of you make do without a stroller at all, and for those of you who have a stroller, do you find you do get much use out of it? DH's parents are planning to get us the stroller that matches the carseat, and I'm debating whether to ask for the sling & wrap instead, and to hold off on a stroller until the baby is bigger. We don't live in a big city, and so when we go places it's in a car as opposed to public transport.

Thanks!


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

I do have a stroller. I find it useful for walks both summer and winter. In the winter around here it is just too icy to walk safely with my ds in a sling. And in the summer, I find it way too hot to walk with him in a sling, especially cause i go power walking and get really hot anyways. When ds was an infant I used the carseat in a shopping cart or a snuggli (didn't know about wraps at that point) when we were out and never a stroller. My stroller is a jogging stroller and doesn't really fit in our car so I use it mainly for long walks. I haven't had my stroller for 7 months, because I moved and just had it sent to me, and I really didn't miss it at all. I'm glad I have it now that it is hot out though. But i find my wrap a million times more useful than the stroller. It's like the wrap is a necessity and the stroller a bonus. Maybe you could hold off on a stroller for a while and see what your needs are. You might not even need one.


----------



## TrickyAgnatha (Jun 6, 2006)

I use both. I don't see anything wrong with owning a stroller.
When DS was a new born I would leave him in his carseat if he was asleep and just snap him onto his stroller.
But if he was awake I'd put him in his sling.
I like using the strolling now mostly for carry crap like diapers and snacks while we go on a walk or to the park lol


----------



## ~patty (May 8, 2006)

A relative gave me a used, clunky stroller and so far my husband has taken DD for one walk in it. We did use it the other day to haul a bunch of groceries back from the store...it was really handy for that. Aside from that, I don't use it. I have an umbrella stroller that I think I will use more when she is gets older and my back needs a rest.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

i think it largely depends on where you live and what you do regularly. when i lived in the middle of a city, i used an umbrella stroller (chicco) quite a lot. it rarely carried my kids, though it sometimes did, but mostly it carried our gear so we could take long outings at the zoo or park or to haul groceries home in. i wouldn't have wanted to try to get along without one, it was really handy to have and it get used if not every day, at least a few times a week.

now that i'm living in a rural area, where we have to drive to get anywhere, it has literally sat in our barn for 2 years untouched. when we go for a walk, it's in the woods on our property where strollers would be useless. i can't imagine why i would want to use it in the grocery store or someplace like Target, since i'd have to push it as well as a cart. i always take the baby out of the carseat and pop her in a carrier - if she's sleeping she might stir for a second, then settles back in to sleep once i start moving. i need the cart to contain DS, so i don't want to put the baby's seat on it. and when i take the older kids to a playground or something, i want to have my hands free to help them and be able to chase them if i need to, i don't want to go lumbering after them pushing a stroller or to leave the baby unattended.


----------



## qfbrenda (Aug 6, 2007)

I agree with Pixiepunk... how much you will need a stroller really depends on where you live and what kind of lifestyle you lead. I rarely use a stroller because we live out in the country and have to drive to where we want to go. I drive then put our youngest in a carrier and go on with my business. A stroller just gets in my way. If I lived in a city near lots of stores, I would use a stroller much more often.

They can be nice for carrying stuff, but I would always keep a carrier with me. Most of my babies haven't been happy in a stroller for long and I ended up carrying them anyway.

On asking them for carriers.... you should know that finding decent quality carriers is very hard in brick and mortar stores. If you want to get a wrap and sling, do the research, ask on this board and/or www.thebabywearer.com, and find your own carriers.







Most of the carriers available at places like BabiesRUs and other chain stores tend to be uncomfortable for mom really soon, and many put baby into an unhealthy position. I'm warning you about this because I would hate for you to get carriers that aren't comfortable and find that you can't babywear once baby gets to 4-6 mo. old.


----------



## slsurface (May 8, 2007)

Do I have a stroller? Yes
Do I use it? Almost never.

When dh and I were expecting our ds, we thought we needed a stroller and we purchased one of those frames that the infant carseat snaps into will I was still pg. It seemed like a good idea at the time, but this is what we learned: 1) The carseat turned out to be super heavy with a 10lb newborn, so it was not easy to carry. 2) It was cumbersome for me to get the stroller frame out of the trunk and snap in the carseat and it was not pactical for short stops. 3) DS _hated_ sitting in the carseat from day one. He is very high needs and would rather be held 24/7. 4) They take up your *whole* trunk (espeically if you drive a compact car). 5) Babies rarely stay alseep in the carseat once you move it out of the car.

It ended up that I kept ds in the sling nearly all the time - for short and long shopping trips, for walks around the neighborhood, for hikes in the woods, you name it!

When ds got a little older, we were silly enough to buy one of those big umbrella strollers on steriods (Chicco) - thinking he would ride in it. Again, no. We've used it roughly 3 times, once at a big zoo and twice at different rennaisance festivals. On all occations, the stroller only contained the diaper bag and we carried/wore ds. I recommend an Ergo carrier







: (or something along those lines) for wearing toddlers. DS rides on my back while we shop, walk to the library, etc.

This was my expereince. Some people love their strollers, but I found them to be a big waste of money.







: I should have spent the money on a couple really nice geman wraps. However, I second what other ppl said about your choice being dependent on you lifestyle and where you live (although I live in town but never touch my stroller). I also add that it depends on the temperment of your child too.


----------



## SamRose (Jun 1, 2006)

I agree w/ the pp's; how much use U'll get out of it depends on where and how U live. My 1st was born in the winter in the midwest. Even if Id had a sling at the time, there is no way Id take my peacefully sleeping newborn out of his warm, snug carrier to put him in a sling in a cold parking lot. Talk about rude awakening! And having a safe, clean place to change baby was nice, too.
Most ppl I know R glad they have stroller, even if it only gets occasional use. We barely used our double stroller when #2 arrived, but the times I needed it made it worth having. HTH
eta: Do U plan to have more kids? The whole dynamic changes when U have another, esp if U have them close. And if U plan on more, buying the stroller now JIC, knowing U'll probably use it more when U have another, isnt a bad idea IMO.


----------



## iowaorganic (May 19, 2007)

I didn't have a stroller with DD- well I did- but not one that the carseat popped into. I had a big jogger that I used when she was about 6 mo and I had a cheapy umbrella that I probabaly used way too early. It got us by in conjuntion with a snugli.

Now though with 2 little ones I can't tell you how lost I would be without my double stroller and Ergo and hotslings. In fact I am totally considering getting a triple for when my next lo gets here.


----------



## SantaMonica (Dec 21, 2007)

It depends on whether you plan to use the car a lot. If they're asleep in the car seat it's often easier to snap them into a stroller than wake them up to put them into a carrier. But where I live I was mostly walking places when he was first born, not getting in the car, so the stroller was hardly used. But, I did get a jogging stroller and have used that a ton (once he was old enough to go in it) for jogging. That's not something you can do with a sling! lol


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

I haven't read all the responses, so sorry if I'm repeating anyone...

We have the Metrolite stroller, and we did get a lot of use out of it when DD was tiny. When she was sleeping in the carseat, it was definitely easier to just pop it in the stroller rather than taking her out and waking her up.

Since she was tiny, I have used it maybe twice. It does come in handy though- like when I'm getting my hair cut (kind of awkward with a baby on your lap







), or if I want to try clothes on at a store or something.

For walks, grocery shopping, etc. I just wear her- way easier to be hands free!


----------



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *qfbrenda* 
...
On asking them for carriers.... you should know that finding decent quality carriers is very hard in brick and mortar stores. If you want to get a wrap and sling, do the research, ask on this board and/or www.thebabywearer.com, and find your own carriers.







Most of the carriers available at places like BabiesRUs and other chain stores tend to be uncomfortable for mom really soon, and many put baby into an unhealthy position. I'm warning you about this because I would hate for you to get carriers that aren't comfortable and find that you can't babywear once baby gets to 4-6 mo. old.


Thanks everyone for your perspectives - it's very helpful!

Brenda, thanks for the tip. I got lots of helpful advice on this board a couple of weeks ago about slings, wraps and other carriers. I'm planning on getting a Maya Lightly Padded Ring Sling and possibly a Moby Wrap, then later on when the baby's bigger an Ergo and/or woven wrap and/or Mei Tai. If I ask the in-laws for a carrier I'll direct them to my Amazon registry - you can get the Maya and Moby there.


----------



## maliceinwonderland (Apr 17, 2005)

I have one of those evenflo strollers with the large storage basket and everything. I use it at least once a day (we don't own a car so we walk everywhere) I would be completely lost without it.


----------



## boheime (Oct 25, 2005)

I have three kids (oldest is 5 1/2) and I don't use a stroller. I do have a decent babywearing (and toddler and child) stash.


----------



## qfbrenda (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paulamc* 
Thanks everyone for your perspectives - it's very helpful!

Brenda, thanks for the tip. I got lots of helpful advice on this board a couple of weeks ago about slings, wraps and other carriers. I'm planning on getting a Maya Lightly Padded Ring Sling and possibly a Moby Wrap, then later on when the baby's bigger an Ergo and/or woven wrap and/or Mei Tai. If I ask the in-laws for a carrier I'll direct them to my Amazon registry - you can get the Maya and Moby there.

Great plan!







:


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

The 2 pieces of baby gear I couldn't live without are my Moby wrap and my stroller (just a regular fold-down Graco stroller). In my experience it depends on the baby's personality which one you'll use more. With my first son he wanted to be worn/held all the time except for on walks around the neighborhood. My second son is happier in the stroller when we're out and about but loves to be worn around the house.


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

We didn't really start using our stroller until my son was around 9 months old , and then it was nice for walks on hot days. Usually it's too much of a hassle to tote around, but comes in handy for vacations and other long excursions with a ton of walking.


----------



## APmomto3boys (Dec 27, 2006)

We have a double stroller but my baby did not ride into it until he was 7 months old!







We take the stroller for the older two incase they get tired and to hold all of our crap. lol


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

just got one for dd last month at the nanny's insistence. i think most folks can get by without one until the babe reaches about 20 lbs. at that point i don't think a snap and go would do ya length-wise, i think you would want an umbrella stroller. at least that's what we did.

oh, i did have a jogging stroller before the umbrella but dd hated it -- i think it was the recline.

my baby really strongly prefers to be worn/held by mama. with others (nanny) it's a different story.


----------



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

I used both a stroller and a sling/carrier extensively for both our boys. Sometimes I think it's great to have a safe place to set a child down or to have a cart on wheels to push the diaper bag and other items around in ! LOL ! However, I think I only actually put the carseat into the stroller once or twice. It made the stroller top-heavy and more difficult to maneuver, and also less useful. Without the carseat in it, I could use the stroller for diaper changes and also for carrying the diaper bag and packages while I had the baby in the sling. If the carseat was in it, it was just in the way. After trying that a couple times I never did it again. Usually I left the carseat in the car, snuggled the baby into the sling, popped the diaper bag into the stroller and off we went. If at some point the baby wanted out of the sling or I wanted to try something on or just really needed to set him down, the stroller was right there.


----------



## junipervt (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paulamc* 
A friend who didn't carry her baby that much tells me that there will be times when the baby is asleep in his car seat, and I'll not want to disturb him by switching to a carrier.

My DD wakes up when I take her out of her car seat, but falls right back to sleep as soon as I get her in the wrap

[/QUOTE]I hope to go on lots of neighborhood walks - on the other hand, it might be easier to carry the baby on the walks, leaving my hands free for the dog. [/QUOTE]

I wear DD on neighborhood walks, but we do use a stroller for longer walks (more than a mile). At the end of our neighborhood there is a really great bike path that we like to take long walks on. I always end up making several stops to nurse, and always stash a sling in the stroller (BOB Revolution) in case DD wants to be carried.


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes I have a stroller and yes I use it...as a shopping cart. The first year DD was always worn, and now the only time we use the stroller is when we have a bunch of stuff to take with us so we can load it up. Plus we live 2 mintues from the beach and need to carry toys and fishing rods. But when we lived in the city I hardly ever used a stroller at all.

PS You shouldn't leave your Babe to sleep in a carseat anyways, the angle that their neck is bend makes it harder for them to breath proper and increases the chance of SIDS. I stop moms in the store when ever I see a sleeping babe in a carseat.


----------



## Ceinwen (Jul 1, 2004)

Quote:

I have one of those evenflo strollers with the large storage basket and everything. I use it at least once a day (we don't own a car so we walk everywhere) I would be completely lost without it.
This. I'm a HUGE babywearing fanatic, but my seven month old dd is already 23 lbs, and even in a mei tai or an ergo - on long walks, I start to get sore.

Plus, it is nice to haul around extra stuff when we're at the beach, camping, long shopping excursions, etc.


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

I only use it when I'm getting a lot of stuff at the grocery store (we walk there). Sometimes I just need the storage. I have two kids, so even with a stroller I end up bwing.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

yes i have a stroller. i find the snap and go seats useless. i rather have my baby facing me in the stroller not the world. hard to have eye contact and seeing what they are doing in a facing out stroller. i have never had my baby/toddler want to look the other way. i also love the strollers that lie flat the snap and go dont. strollers are great when you are buying lots of stuff or in winter where you can stick all the jackets







: not great if you take public transit any bw is beter.


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

Yes, we have a stroller. It was a generous gift. But, we just don't use it that often. Since DD was born, we have worn her in our Hotslings pouch most of the time (at home and on the go). I may sell it on Craigsist. Before DD was born, I thought that a regular stroller was a must. But, as time goes by, they seem less useful.

Update:

I did sell the Zoooper on Craigslist (for a song!)...it was originally a gift. I no longer recommend this stroller (even for occasional use). I had mentioned it as a contender in a previous post or two (both are now locked). Although we rarely used this stroller, I had to replace the wheels and the canopy in less than a year. Mind you, we had only used the stroller a handful of times...DD was/is worn.


----------



## Rogelito's Mommy (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slsurface* 
Do I have a stroller? Yes
Do I use it? Almost never.

When dh and I were expecting our ds, we thought we needed a stroller and we purchased one of those frames that the infant carseat snaps into will I was still pg. It seemed like a good idea at the time, but this is what we learned: 1) The carseat turned out to be super heavy with a 10lb newborn, so it was not easy to carry. 2) It was cumbersome for me to get the stroller frame out of the trunk and snap in the carseat and it was not pactical for short stops. 3) DS _hated_ sitting in the carseat from day one. He is very high needs and would rather be held 24/7. 4) They take up your *whole* trunk (espeically if you drive a compact car). 5) Babies rarely stay alseep in the carseat once you move it out of the car.









:
That is exactly our experience. We still have our stroller and it is collecting dust and taking up space in our tiny studio right now. I keep hoping maybe one day ds will go in it ONCE IN A WHILE to give my poor back a break, but I am doubting it more and more each day.


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

I have a stroller. I use it in the mall- mostly to carry bags and I have dd in the MT. Ive also found that it's useful when eating to put her in there. She's at the stage where she's too small for the highchair but doesnt like to me to sit while she's in the sling. I also used it when we went to disney. I'd say I babywear 90% of the time and use the stroller 10%.


----------



## rissierae (Feb 5, 2008)

I just got a jogging stroller that you can snap the car seat into. I absolutely love it. I walk at least 2 miles a day with it. Before I had it I was doing that with ds in a wrap, and by the end of the day my back was TIRED. I still wear him constantly at home and at the store, just not for long walks when I need to carry a lot of other things too. I did kind of have some guilt when I bought it though, it was expensive and I know that it was not a necessity, just a "niceity."


----------



## FunkSoulMommy (Sep 21, 2007)

We have a stroller that was bought for ds by my gma... I have never used it, but DH uses it when he brings ds to see me at the mall where I work on the weekends. I always take ds out of the car seat even if he's sleeping, I've just found that works best for me. DH on the other hand can get the baby to sleep much easier in the stroller if they are out and about. DH has a baby k`tan baby carrier, and he does use it sometimes, but I just think he feels more comfy with the stroller. Even with that in mind, I dont think he would suffer if we had not had a stroller.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

I've used a ring sling with all three of our kids. I also have a Mei Tai, and DH and I have both done carries with just a piece of flat cloth. But, we have a Bugaboo stroller as well!

I hate seeing babies hauled around in an infant carseat. I know a baby who spent so much time in hers she got a raw spot on her back. Our kids always transferred easily to the sling. If they woke up and were still tired, they went right back to sleep. Often though, they didn't do much more than stir.

With out first, the stroller was good for extremely long excursions with an older, and heavier baby/toddler. It was good for sleeping when sleeing in the carrier wasn't practical. And of course, strollers are great for groceries, extra diapers, snacks, etc.

Mostly though, the stroller was essential when we had our second DD. I could carry one child and have the other one in the stroller.

I wouldn't run out an buy a stroller right away. I'd start out with just a carrier and add a stroller if you find you need one.


----------



## hrsmom (Jul 4, 2008)

There are lots of responses already, but I'll add mine. I agree with waiting and seeing. My daughter rarely falls asleep in the carseat (maybe four times in 3 1/2 months) so I don't even remove the carseat from it's base! I regret getting the infant carseat, as opposed to a convertible carseat, since I always remove her from it. You may find once you have your baby that he/she sleeps well in the carseat and the stroller idea will work perfectly, or you may never use one. I don't have a stroller and so far have never thought "I wish I had a stroller." On the few occasions when she is asleep, I take her out, put her in the carrier or wrap or whatever, and she's back to sleep. I do have friends with strollers, and they use them to carry their stuff around, but that's the last thing I need, a way to carry more stuff!!

Congratulations on your new baby!!!


----------



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the helpful replies!! In the end, DH's parents gave us the Metrolite stroller that matches the Safeseat we got. We'll just have to wait and see what works best for the little guy when he arrives! But I expect we'll be wearing him most of the time.


----------



## nursingmom (Nov 24, 2001)

I didn't own a stroller nor needed one with my first baby. I live in suburban area where I have use cars to get around. I always carried my baby in a carrier.

When my second child was born, we got the double stroller and it was quite useful at times.


----------



## laurata (Feb 6, 2002)

I have an umbrella stroller (used often when I had an uncooperative toddler and had to go to the gym, etc) and a Burley bike trailer/ stroller. Both very rarely used. I have never used the carseat/stroller combo. Just removing it from the base disturbs my baby, might as well bring her close so she will sleep. The few times I tried removing and placing in a shopping cart, she woke up and cried anyway. Same for my other three babies- they all wanted to be held. Bring a friend who wants a baby fix instead. ;-) On the other hand, I used to have a nice stroller that got good use for holding shopping bags at the mall, and later, the farmers market.


----------



## Aries1985 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a stroller that the carseat snaps into....just the frame, not a big travel system. My baby is not a fan of being worn and it's 110 here so we use the stroller when she's sleeping in her car seat.


----------



## kitkatkaddoodle (Apr 24, 2008)

I also have a frame stroller that the carseat sits in. It's merely 102F here










, but I feel like I'm baking the poor thing in this weather when he's strapped to me. He is just now starting to tolerate me having in the pouch or wrap for more than a few minutes, so we might do more wearing outside the house when it's cooler and he's more tolerant of being worn.


----------



## HybridVigor (Jan 14, 2008)

I had and used strollers when DS was littler. I wish I knew then what I know now! I wish I knew that I could take him out and cuddle him and walk around and he would go right back to sleep or just stay asleep!

With my next baby, I'm going to do a lot more BWing!

I had a garage sale and sold all my strollers except the umbrella stroller. And I haven't touched the umbrella stroller once.


----------



## FelixMom (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes, we have a stroller, but it doesn't get much use. Mainly for the babysitter or when DD is in a foul mood but I must get to school to pick up her older brother. I'm prepared to either wear both little ones or not be in a hurry so DD can walk.


----------



## angelachristin (Apr 13, 2007)

I have 2 strollers, well, actually 3. they are just now getting some use now that DS is getting older; before that he was almost exclusively worn. He refused strollers straight up for a while and that was fine, except I wanted to exercise with the jogger and he wouldn't do it. Now he LOVES it though. Loves the jogger, we go out each morning and he loves it. I also have a Maclaren volo that i keep in the car because he is just getting too heavy and grabby to be worn in stores, especially when I am shopping alone. My 3rd stroller is my graco from the travel system i got when he was born. We used to use it more before we got the volo if we were going on a long day trip or something but now it doesn't get used.


----------



## lovemybabies924 (Aug 8, 2008)

i really reccomend the moby wrap! if u got one u wouldnt need a sling! go to their website and check them out! mobywrap.com


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

I'm not bothering to buy a stroller because setting up a display of strollers when I worked at Target, seeing people fight with them on the bus, and dealing with other people's strollers in the aisles at the library has given me a dislike of all strollers except the umbrella ones and jogging ones. When Aka_chan has enough head control to go jogging with my dh, we'll look into the latter, and I can see getting the former at some point.

But it'd going to take some outstanding "life will be a billion times easier" moment for me to ever think of getting one of those huge, clunky, awkward, "travel systems." I am open to the slight possibility that it could happen, however.


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

I also use both.

The stroller is really useful when we go places where I won't have a cart so I have somewhere to store our diaper bag (and coats/hats/etc in the winter)

For HOT HOT days (Iowa) I will put her in the stroller if we go on a walk. Otherwise I typically wear her.

But the stroller is useful. I would just get a lightweight/cheap one.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Did I already post on this thread? I'm too lazy to check! Anyway, I have an umbrella stroller and I like it. We had a "travel system" when DS was smaller, and it was useful for some purposes but cumbersome. We gave it away. If we have another baby I'll probably get a Snap 'n' Go or whatever those are called, to use at the times when we used to use the other stroller but it will be lighter and more manageable.

ETA: I wouldn't necessarily get a cheap stroller. Lightweight yes, but if you think you might use it a fair amount, a nicer one would be probably more comfortable to sit in. Also sturdier for when you use it to carry groceries.


----------



## Kat_shoshin (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi there,

I had a travel system and I really liked it. DS was born in March and it's really cold here until about June so I used it. I didn't have it the first month and I felt really liberated once I got it.

Reasons why I felt I needed it:
It was so cold, I liked that he was bundled in the warm car seat.
DS was a really cranky baby, and IF he slept, we were NOT waking him.
He was heavy and I had a hard time carrying the seat alone.
(11lbs at birth, 22 at 4 months)
I had the slings and used them, but I was a new mom and had a hard time putting them on in the car and again, it was really cold out.
Plus if I was at the mall, I was trying on nursing bras and couldn't wear him at the time.
Before I got the stroller to go with the carseat, I basically put the seat in the cart at the mall. This worked really well for groceries, and not so well for the mall.

Reasons why I might not use one again:
I hated how huge the stroller was that went with the carseat - bohemouth!
I stopped using it once I got my Ergo carrier - and once he really liked a carrier.
I only used it 4 months, before A: DS outgrew the infant seat and B: the stroller that came with it was no good for a smaller child without the carseat, and not comfortable now for a big boy on his own either.
Once summer came, I preferred to carry him without the seat - might have had something to do with how heavy the dang thing was!

To sum it up, I LOVED the stroller system for 4 months that seemed like an eternity at the time, I felt free to go to my LLL meetings and to the mall and to get out of the house with my son in a way that I didn't before I bought the thing.

Hated the stroller afterwards and have had 4 other strollers before finding the RIGHT stroller that I adore. Next time I will buy a baby bucket carseat that fits my new stroller, but if I had a summer baby I might not bother.

Plus, by then I am sure it will be more convenient to carry baby #2 in a sling and push my big boy in the stroller!

BTW - my dream stroller is the City Mini by Baby Jogger! LOVE IT! But it took a couple of crappy strollers before I even knew really what I wanted and needed in a stroller.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

My DS loves his stroller. LOVES it. If we are going for a long walk and pull it out he gets all excited, runs over to it, and tries to climb on. He likes to be worn sometimes, but now that he is walking all over the place there are times he has zero tolerance for it. Maybe he feels he has a better view of what's going on if he's in the stroller? Not sure... When he's willing to be worn we use the Ergo.


----------



## TopHat (Sep 21, 2007)

We don't own a stroller. Most everything is in walking distance and I use the sling or wrap. We have a studio apartment so finding a place in the house to put a stroller would be a pain.

Also we started off with a convertible carseat instead of an infant bucket one, so a stroller/travel system wasn't needed.

I like the system we have. I probably won't get a stroller unless, as we have more children, the need arises.


----------



## rmayherbs (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a 3 yo and a 10 wk old
I'd like to bw more but have a bad back from a car accident
i use strollers about 40% of the time.
i live in the suburbs and walk the neighborhood alot. it is an old neighborhood, so the sidewalks suck.

i have a cheapo umbrella stroller - never use it
a zooper swing (pricier, larger umbrella stroller) loved for ds1 - this is a great stroller
a snap n go (fits the snug ride carseat) used for both - this is the one I use most now good for when ds is asleep.
a 20 yr old, 3rd hand, (still in great shape) single baby jogger good for walking the dog on grass

and my dream stroller the bob revolution duallie great for the mall, farmers market, zoo and walking the dog on grass. this accepts one snug ride and one toddler, but it is HUGE. we call it the beast of burden.

i also have a bjorn - dh likes this one for walking the dog
a moby wrap i like this for quick in and out when it is not too hot. I use this so the carseat dosent take up space in the cart
and a otsbh (padded ring sling) I didnt like it with ds1, but it is proving useful for ds2

looking into getting an unpadded ring sling for nursing and possible a mei tai so I can wear him on my back

they all have their plusses and minuses and I use/ed all of them for different applications. I almost always carry a carrier of some type in the basket of the stroller.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I have a great stroller and lots of different carriers. What you need depends on your lifestyle. With my 2nd child we lived in a city w/ a car and didn't need a carseat. This time around I have just used a convertible car seat and not a bucket and it hasn't been a problem. We live in a sub-urban town (w/o the urban place







) and have to drive many places. When we arrive I put him in the carrier or stroller depending on the situation.


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

no stroller here. we gave away the one we had when our first turned 2yrs, and haven't had one since. don't miss it either, honestly.


----------

